
Illustrations of the People Who Want You to Work for Free - ohjeez
http://www.booooooom.com/2016/10/15/illustrations-of-the-people-who-want-you-to-work-for-free/
======
sharemywin
Where's all the bosses that want you to work overtime for something they over-
promised.

